# 1st Snow w/o Molly



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Looking forward to seeing your new puppy playing in the snow. Have they been born? I thought I remember you saying 10/31. Any pictures of the new pups yet?


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

cathyjobray said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Looking forward to seeing your new puppy playing in the snow. Have they been born? I thought I remember you saying 10/31. Any pictures of the new pups yet?


Thanks, and yes they were born Nov 1st. The breeder is great at sending pictures so far (tempting to put a couple up, but don't know if she'd appreciate it) and keeping us informed how they're doing. We should be bringing puppy home Dec 20th. It'll be good to have some life back in our quiet abode, especially just before Christmas.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im really sorry for your loss, wow her tail never stopped wagging the whole video, she really loved catching all those balls! Dec. 20 will be a great day, should make for some really great christmas pictures!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Molly is catching snowballs to her hearts content at the bridge...she reminds me so much of my Clyde, who just turned 11....the old gold is priceless!


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry about this milestone. I've been dreading this one. Luckily I moved to Houston and haven't had to have a snow without my Sophie yet. Sending hugs and can't wait for pictures of your new little one making paw prints all over the yard!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Huggenkiss said:


> I'm so sorry about this milestone. I've been dreading this one. Luckily I moved to Houston and haven't had to have a snow without my Sophie yet.


I totally understand. The 'firsts' seem to be the hardest. 

Three things I really dreaded: First the season's first snow, simply because that's what she just lived for; Second, not doing the annual springtime reseeding of the lawn's dead spots, though the new pup should aid me in keeping the tradition alive; and Third, which I finally was able to do while keeping my composure, was to carve Molly's name in her headstone. Having these last things taken care of, if you will, lends a sense of closure.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That was joy to watch. What a grand time shewa having. It looked like her tail was axctually hitting on her sides, she had so mych "wag" init.

Our son bought our first golden to use as a duck retriever and Scooter was doing this at 6 months old. He adored our son. Well, scooter dropped dead of a heart attack in Aug. 1999. Not an opening day of duck season comes around that my son doesn't remember her most loved "Toodoz". It opened last Saturday and when and grandson stopped to show me their kill, son was talking about Scooter.

You neer forget those specail times. I am so sorry your Molly is gone, and I am so happy you areletting another dog joint Molly in your heart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah Bless her - I'm sure there will be lots of snowballs at the bridge, and I hope it is happy memories like these that help you through

Play hard Molly and sleep softly


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of beautiful Molly. Just loved watching that girl's joy playing with snowballs. She is definitley enjoying playing in the snow every day that she wants to now. I know how hard EVERY first is. Hugs to you


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I loved that video, her tail was wagging the whole time! Rest assured that she's playing snowball at the bridge.


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. Your words were an encouragement.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It took me so long to have enough courage to watch your video. Same with us, first winter without Buddy. It looks so sad without paw prints in the snow. I hope they have lots of snow to play at their new home.
Play softly sweet Molly.


----------

